# Vases with Pyrography



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well finally got my oil pens and colored pencils. Here are a couple of vases that just have simple woodburned designs on them. The first is a poplar vase with yellow roses. It is 10 1/2" across and 3 1/2" high. Finished with Satin Lacquer. The second is a cherry vase with 2 red roses placed by the LOML. It is 8 3/4" across and 3 3/4" high. Also finished with Satin lacquer. The last pic's are of my final practice pieces before I did these. A blue jay finished with colored pencils and a cardinal which is just burned with no coloring. Still have some learning to do on how the tips I purchased work but it is getting there.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here are a couple of vases that just have simple woodburned designs on them. .....Still have some learning to do on how the tips I purchased work but it is getting there.


You're way too humble, Bernie! They look fantastic.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Nicely done, Bernie.

To be completely honest, though, I think your vases look much more elegant without the added decoration.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

You are one talented man Bernie.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Two thumbs up as always Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It has been fun. The bowls have been purchased by my two sisters. They said our mother would love them. She grew I can't tell you how many different roses as they were her favorite. So I took them and the 6 or 7 practice pieces down to the Art Gallery. She ordered 3 yellow rose vases and 3 red rose vases. While I was showing her the practice pieces she told me to drill a hole near the bottom not all the way thru and glue a dowel in there so they stand like a picture. There were several people in there and she sold the orange butterfly, the blue jay and the cardinal pieces for $30 each. I about fell over. So tonight I drilled and glued dowels in them all to take back down to the Gallery for sale. I was just going to toss them on the shelf. Oh well. Now she wants 3 cardinals and 3 blue jays just burnt no color for sale. Go figure.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm says I. Gheez Bernie, I'm on the fence with this. I'm thinking you now have two entirely different approaches to your craftsmanship. The first being the turnings without the art. Revealing the beauty of the wood as well as your skills as an accomplished turner. The second being the addition of the artwork to the turnings. Allowing you to customize/personalize each individual piece. Your mom with her roses is the perfect example..me thinks you're gonna be one busy guy!!! 

great stuff Bernie!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bill. It has been fun so far and haven't even touched my airbrushing outfit yet.


----------

